# Decided to investigate LR CC, finally.  How did those images get in there?



## rtcary (Dec 27, 2017)

Operating System: Windows 10; OSX High Sierra
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):

After putting it off since Lightroom CC landed on my systems (been sticking to Classic), I opened LR CC and found 96 images from an event.  How did they get there?

Most likely when I was exploring Lightroom Mobile some time ago using the original LR, I did create a Mobile Collection with those images.  That I have now removed and would like to remove them from LR CC, *BUT* I get warnings that they will be gone forever.

Will they be removed from the Catalog?

Will they be removed from my album on my HD?

Todd


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 27, 2017)

If you only removed the album from LR mobile, that doesn't remove the images from the cloud, you have to delete the images for that to happen. If they are showing up in LRCC, that almost certainly means they'll also show up in the All Synced Photographs collection in LR Classic (in the Catalog panel), which means they are still "synced". To remove them from the cloud, you can either select them all in LRCC and choose to delete them, or select them all via that All Synced Photographs collection in Classic and right-click and select "Remove from All Synced Photographs". Either action clears them out of the cloud, but does NOT remove them from the Classic catalog, and thus does not delete them from the HD.


----------



## rtcary (Dec 27, 2017)

Thank you!  It is starting to make sense.

Todd


----------

